# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  У DSL нет будущего. (98й год)

## anton_dr

Связь без…

Автор: ГЕОРГИЙ КУЗНЕЦОВ 
Опубликовано в журнале "Компьютерра" №23 от 15 июня 1998 года




> ...
> Недавно в "Компьютерре" я прочел статью Сергея Баричева "Новая жизнь телефонной пары". Заканчивается она мажорным аккордом: мол, телефонная "лапша" еще послужит нам в XXI веке. Баричев ссылается на испытания, проведенные одной из московских фирм, которая продает оборудование для создания так называемой ADSL (несимметричной цифровой абонентской линии).
> 
> С помощью этой технологии на расстоянии нескольких километров от узла связи по качественно выполненной телефонной паре можно принимать данные со скоростью до четырех, и даже до шести мегабит в секунду. В обратном направлении передача происходит гораздо медленнее, но это соответствует информационным потребностям большинства пользователей. ADSL не мешает работе обычной аналоговой телефонной "петли", у которой есть как минимум одно замечательное преимущество: возможность звонить, даже если в доме отключено электричество.
> 
> Я, естественно, полез на сайт и удостоверился: испытания, насколько можно судить, проводились в предположении, что на всю округу нашелся ровно один такой умник. Что ж, провайдеры "выделенки" решают свою традиционную задачу. К ним приходит клиент, они изыскивают для него телефонную пару и подключают каналообразующую аппаратуру. Клиентов пока немного, однако что произойдет, когда по телефонной "лапше", бестолково напиханной в коробки и каналы, пойдет два, три, четыре таких сигнала?
> 
> Если же принять во внимание помехи, которые DSL должна создавать радиооборудованию прямо сейчас, то владельцу лучше юзать ее втихаря и никому об этом не рассказывать. Да и то может найтись power neighbor, который в два счета вычислит загрязнителей эфира и разберется с ними. В ситуации, о которой я рассказывал, помехой являлась какая-то чахлая двадцатая или пятидесятая гармоника. Много DSL, работающих на разной, но гораздо более высокой скорости, создадут куда более интересную картину даже при всех современных кодовых ухищрениях. Вот если использовать DSL только как средство доставки IP под землей, сразу для целого многоквартирного дома, - это другое дело.
> 
> ...


http://offline.computerra.ru/1998/251/1399/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну и конечно, как всем известно - 640 Кб ОЗУ хватит для всех. Больше не надо  :Wink:

----------


## herzn

Интересно и полезно читать старые газеты.
История - мать наук. :Smiley: 
Всю современность можно воспринимать в совершенно ином свете.

----------


## AndreyKa

*anton_dr*, Кузнецов в этой статье не сомневался в будущем ADSL. Он сомневался, что 


> представляет ли существующая *внутридомовая телефонная прокладка* какую-либо ценность в свете вдруг возникшей потребности граждан в скоростной цифровой связи - то есть в Интернете?


Он просто провидец. Так как спустя более чем 10 лет, *даже в Москве* не в каждом доме может быть использована технология ADSL.

----------


## anton_dr

> Кузнецов в этой статье не сомневался в будущем ADSL


Не думаю, что в статье рассматриваются частности. Там говорится о *лапше в целом*.
*Даже в Перми*, "лапша" позволяет подключить бОльшую часть абонетов.

Тем, более, он говорит про сложность использования технологии из-за её склонности к созданию помех.




> Если же принять во внимание помехи, которые DSL должна создавать радиооборудованию прямо сейчас, то владельцу лучше юзать ее втихаря и никому об этом не рассказывать. Да и то может найтись power neighbor, который в два счета вычислит загрязнителей эфира и разберется с ними.

----------


## AndreyKa

Вы понимаете разницу между лапшой, о которой идет речь в статье  и витой парой? Видимо, нет. Попробую донести до вас мысль Кузнецова.
"По нашей деревне Большие грязищи прокатиться с ветерком на Ferrari не удастся."

----------


## Alexey P.

Проблема взаимных помех ADSL в кабеле, а также загрязнения ею радиоэфира существует, но она мало кого волнует настолько, чтобы с ней хоть как-то бороться.
 Приходится принимать как неизбежное и учитывать в работе. Большее - нереально.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

А собственно лапша от коробки до абонента - головная боль абонента, не провайдера.
Кто хочет иметь стабильную высокую скорость (выше 1 - 2х мбит/с), должен озаботиться заменой проводки от коробки на лестничной площадке до модема на витую пару или, если по улице - на военный П-274, благо доступен и дешев.
 Другого варианта не предлагаем  :Smiley: .

----------


## Virtual

блин а кому в наше время нужен адсл? если уже GSM сети дают под 2мбит, 3G прям счас 2...4мбит 4G до 10мбит. в городе прокладка оптики в дом более 4х этажей рентабельна по определению (а это инет телефон телевидение охрана, и все разом)

даж те же ГТС идут на ухищрения - вместо того чтоб тянуть дорогую витую медь от атс, -кидают оптику а в подвале на 3...4 дома ставят мини атс с адсл  :Smiley: . (адсл типо для тех кто не знает что можно и обычным кабелем инет завести  :Wink: )
вон по центру у нас уже оптика минимум от трех провайдеров, адсл, все основные сотовые операторы (ну там мегафон билайн мтс..) дают 3Г,+ скайлинк 3г + Ёта 4г.

ЗЫЗЫ и это не мск.  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

Не, Вы не учитываете существенной разницы в затратах и полученном результате.
Уже имеющуюся сеть АТС оснастить АДСЛ куда дешевле, чем проложить оптику до домов и т.п.. Не говоря уж о том, что каждая новая атс (которая в подвале дома) требует очень неслабых затрат и времени на её регистрацию в связьнадзоре и т.п. А левая (т.е. без этих затрат) - откровенное мошенничество, близкое к "собрать деньги и сбежать".
 И в обслуживании оборудование АДСЛ на АТС, питающееся от гарантии, требует намного меньше затрат, чем разбросанное по чердакам и подвалам дорогое оборудование, питающееся от обычной сети. А если, не дай бог, разбросано оборудование дешёвое - затраты и простои ещё больше. Отсюда чётко вытекает надежность и бесперебойность работы такого оборудования. Кому нужен интернет, который будет простаивать неделями и больше при каждом чихе.
 Правда, не всегда это можно понять сразу, иногда понимание приходит со временем  :Smiley: .

 А сотовые и всякие скайлинки это совсем отдельная песня и никогда не сравнятся по тарифам с АДСЛ. Эти на деле пригодны лишь мобильным клиентам и тем, кому некуда деваться, т.к. нет альтернативы.

----------


## Virtual

то что использовать уже существующие линии связи, для адсл да это дешевле, на первых порах. но качество этих линий, зачастую, оставляет желать лучшего.
а вот напр:
есть 3 новых дома по 100кв в каждом (башни), так что дешевле? тянуть 300 пар меди по колодцам от атс за 2км. или бросить оптику с соседнего дама?  :Wink:  /это мой пример, ибо недавно переехал в одну из башен/ и еще раз не забываем:
"хвост" оптики до дома это:
1. телефон
2. инет
3. телевидение
4. служебная связь и охрана (пожарка, охрана помещений, служба диспетчеризации лифтов) кстати пожарная сигнализация сейчас обязательна в новых домах.

и все это разом, ну а проблему с питанием легко решает бесперебойник.

ЗЫ кстати данный подход общепринят в развитых странах  :Wink: . и только сейчас стало доходить, хоть и медлено, до провайдеров - что оптика в дом всегда выгодней чем медь.

ЗЫЗЫ операторы кабельного тв повально вкладывают деньги в прокладку своей оптики, где неуспели - арендуют у успевших. :Wink: 
ГТС тянут оптику даж в те дома где есть медь+ в срочном порядке в районы  :Smiley: . (ибо помимо телефонной связи хотят еще и нет трафик продавать да ТВ, ибо и так уже сотовая связь да IP телефония изрядно просаживает прибыли).

//в немаленьких городах начинается конкуренция по каналам связи, кто первый пришел того и тапки (кто первый успеет волс до дому протянуть, тот и хапнет 99% клиентов ТВ инет и телефонии, это факт)

PS



> Не говоря уж о том, что каждая новая атс (которая в подвале дома) требует очень неслабых затрат и времени на её регистрацию в связьнадзоре и т.п. А левая (т.е. без этих затрат) - откровенное мошенничество, близкое к "собрать деньги и сбежать".


нифига не понял, ибо это не атс а всего лиш придаток основной атс, типа удаленного коммутатора, так оно и есть, и регистрации не треба.

----------


## Макcим

Интересно, моя линия спокойно держит 8Мбит/1Мбит, но скорость по тарифу 128Кбит. Если не брать Москву и крупные города (читай цивилизацию), то лимит DSL-технологии не исчерпан и ограничивается только дорогим трафиком.

----------


## natalas

Конечно, медный кабель не сравнится с  оптическим.  :Smiley: 

Но, нельзя забывать, что сама технология ADSL  создавалась  именно для *перехода* от сетей традиционной телефонии к перспективным сетям NGN -  как «заплаточная технология»
Ее идея - использовать *существующую* абонентскую телефонную линию для обеспечения широкополосного доступа.
Срок ее жизни, конечно, не исчерпан.  Постепенный уход произойдет только при массовой перестройке абонентский сетей.

Любопытно по этому вопросу почитать книгу (уже 2007 года издания, т.е. почти 10 лет спустя после выхода данной статьи)
« Технология ADSL/ADSL2+ »  Бакланов И. Г.

----------


## Virtual

*natalas*, 100% прав DSL именно заплаточная, тоесть появилась задача: срочно получить сеть вчера :Wink:  ставим модемы дсл.
но если не хочеш проблем, то завтра ставь оптику.

ЗЫ основная проблема волс, это заоблачные цены на оборудование для пайки., хотя опять-же те кто купил это оборудование - старается "отбить" его цену побыстрей, и шабашат по пайке направо и налево :Smiley: . вот и появились услуги: "продаем кабель волс обвареный х длины"  :Smiley:  за вполне приемлемую цену. а если вспомнить что волс пофиг на ЭМ помехи (ну там гроза - бич кабельного тв по вч меди, когда целые районы вылетали при ударе молнии) то медь уходит в прошлое, вопрос времени.

ЗЫЗЫ оптика на производствах, так это вообще скоро стандартом станет., ибо:
гальваническая развязка
помехозащищенность
взрывозащищенность
пропускная способность.
сдерживающий фактор - только цена сварки. с каждым днем все меньше и меньше. :Smiley:

----------


## natalas

> срочно получить сеть вчера ставим модемы дсл.
> но если не хочеш проблем, то завтра ставь оптику.


Да,  похоже, но, согласитесь, 
- невозможно одновременно заменить  десятки тысяч, если не сотни  пар медного кабеля, одновременно - и  на работающей сети.  
 - необходимость замены  медного кабеля имелась  не  только на уровне абонентского доступа, но и на магистральном уровне.
Так что модернизация транспортной сети для оператора, (а в итоге и для конечного пользователя) задача более приоритетная.  
Вот тут технология  ADSL  и выступила  в качестве  переходного мостика, покрывая все возрастающую потребность в услуге широкополосного доступа.
Ну, а в дальнейшем  -  постепенное вытеснение металлических кабелей  оптическими кабелями уже на участке абонентского доступа.

----------

